# Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?



## diddyville (28. August 2011)

*Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

hi ich frage mich wie groß meine ssd wirklich sein muss. anfangs wollte ich eine mit 120gb jetzt frage ich mich ob es aber nicht auch eine mit 64 gb tut da ich eigentlich nur Windows/Treiber und Internetbrowser draufspielen möchte.
ich benutze kein photoshop oder andere programme wie videobearbeitung die groß von einer ssd profitieren und ob pc spiele ein paar sekunden länger laden ist mir egal.

120gb oder 64gb?


----------



## Der Stuhl (28. August 2011)

Ich steh vor der gleichen Entscheidung werde mir aber zu 90% eine 64 GB holen weil ich damals auf einer normalen platte ne Partition von 60 GB Größe nur für Windows und Browser usw erstellt und es hat volkommen gereicht
War Ca. Zu 60% voll 

Mfg Der Stuhl


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Also ohne Spiele reicht dir eine 60/64 GB große SSD locker. Ich hab in meinem Notebook eine 64GB SSD und nur für win7 und die dazugehörigen Programme die man so braucht hab ich immer noch 33GB frei. Auf meinem PC hab ich eine 120GB SSD aber ich installiere auch die ganzen Spiele auf ihr.

Also für dein Profil das du genannt hast wäre eine Crucial m4 64GB perfekt für dich.


----------



## roheed (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

wenn man sich etwas zusammen reißt, virtuellen ARbeitsspeicher umlegt und Standby-Modus datei löscht reichen einem eine 64gb ssd mehr als dicke. allein V-RAm und Hibernate File kann man schon 8gb+ sparen. mit windows und paar tools kriegst des ding nicht voll.

meine 90gb ssd ist sein einem jahr zu 50% leer. ein teurer spaß wie ich finde


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Reserve braucht man aber trotzdem. Und ganz unabhängig ob SSD oder nicht: NTFS-Partitionen brauchen immer Luft. Deshalb sollte man sie nicht bis zum Rand füllen. 
Na ja... von meiner 120er sind zur Zeit gut 67 GB nicht belegt oder nicht zugeteilt. Das ist fast schon verschwenderisch, sogar wenn man NTFS-Reserven und den traditionellen freien Platz für die SSD selbst mit einrechnet.


----------



## roheed (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

schreib grad von meinen laptop...der hat zwar keine SSD aber auf der systempartition sind trotz windows 7 gerade mal 17 gb belegt^^ also es geht auch anderst wenn man will. machs einfach wie ich^^ 60 gb schienen mir zu klein, 120 viel zu groß also nimm doch das mittelding mit 90gb...dann hast noch massig reserve um auch mal große archive drauf zu entpacken.  das kann natürlich mit der kleinen 60 gb ssd schon mal eng werden und das frustet auf dauer 100%!!! gibt nichts nervigeres als eine systemplatte die immer am "roten" limit rumgurkt. immer wider fehlermeldungen, dearchivieren kann spinnen, spiele installieren meckert und mit updates kann die luft schnell eng werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Es sollte dir allerdings klar sein, das alle Programme, die im Autostart sind, auf der SSD sein sollten.


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Ich schließe mich da voll roheed an... Ich habe 90 GB partitioniert und komme damit gut klar und habe noch heftig viel Luft für weitere Anwendungspakete und sogar ein paar fette Compiler. Aber auch der Meinung, das ständiges Aufräumen, weils sonst zwickt, einfach keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Ich habe ne 80GB Postville als Systemplatte und darauf sind 49GB belegt - wohlgemerkt MIT sehr großen Programmen (CAD, Matlab usw).
Wenn du nur dein OS und ein paar Browser die wirklich nicht groß sind draufpackst sind 64GB mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Own3r (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass 60GB für das Betriebsystem reicht. Ich habe gerade mal 33GB belegt.


----------



## diddyville (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Ja, spiele lohnen sich ja eigentlich nicht (für den gb pro € preis) auf einer ssd oder? laden die tatsächlich einfach nur etwas schneller?


----------



## Own3r (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Spiele auf einer SSD bringen nichts, vielleicht eine schnellere Ladezeit, aber dafür ist der Preis zu hoch.


----------



## diddyville (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Ok, dann werden es 64 gb , ich kopiere nichts auf Sticks/dvds etc, ich nutze kein photoshop, da werden die 64 gb schon reichen.
Wenn es mir zu eng wird kaufe ich eben nochmal eine und packe auf die eine das System und auf die andere das restl. Zeugs. 

Danke


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Bei den Spielen, wo eine schnelle Platte was bringt (es sind weniger als man denkt), wird oft aus recht großen Dateien sequenziell gelesen. Da verpufft der SSD-Vorteil. Wenn mans unbedingt braucht, kann man das auch mit RAID0 von Magnetplatten erschlagen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

Es gibt schon ein paar Spiele wo man es deftig merkt wie zum Beispiel Half Live2 oder WoW aber bei den Mehrzahl von Spielen bringt es recht wenig, ein paar Sekunden vielleicht mehr nicht!


----------



## The-GeForce (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

ich hab knapp zwei Jahre auf meinem Arbeitsnotebook eine 64GB Samsung SSD gehabt und hatte nie Platzprobleme. War Windows samt Treibern und Office drauf... und ca. 3 GB alte Spiele (Diablo 2/Starcraft). Und es waren noch immer locker 15GB frei. Von daher würde ich auch klar sagen, dass 60GB reichen.


----------



## comatose (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*

60 GB reichen vollkommen. Hab vor 1 Jahr eine SSD mit 64 GB gehabt und nicht mal auf den Platz geachtet. Vor dem Verkauf, war die Platte randvoll. Trotzdem war sie schnell genug und der Platz hat gereicht!


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wie groß muss meine ssd wirklich sein ?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon ein paar Spiele wo man es deftig merkt wie zum Beispiel Half Live2 oder WoW aber bei den Mehrzahl von Spielen bringt es recht wenig, ein paar Sekunden vielleicht mehr nicht!



Ist eben die Frage, von welchem SSD-Vorteil die einzelnen Spiele profitieren. HL2 flutscht schon auf einer normalen HDD-RAID 0-Partition sehr schön. Das Uralt-Civilisation, was hier irgendwo noch rumdröselt, würde theoretisch von einer SSD profitieren, weil es aus Unmengen an Dateien in ein- oder zweistelligen Kilobyte-Bereich besteht. Das läuft aber auf jeder Art von Platte schon rund genug.


----------

